# in the middle of the cycle



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

in the middle of my cycle- just checking water properties..

*Results*

Ammo = skyhigh
Nitrites = skyhigh
Nitrates = 5.0 to 10.0 (looks more like 10.0)
pH is looking low at 6.0 (is this ok?)

I remember my ph being at 7.0 before the cycle. 
Now its 6.0 should I leave it or raise it?

This look ok?







Thanks..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> *Results*
> 
> Ammo = skyhigh
> Nitrites = skyhigh
> ...


 These numbers are a little confusing to me because usually the cycle works in a chain effect.....with ammonia droping to zero when nitrItes go skyhigh, and nitrItes droping to zero when nitrAtes increase. Usually you dont see all 3 present at the same time and not in high numbers ...at least not in my experience.
Have you added anything to help the cycle along...bio-spira, a seeded filter, gravel from another tank...anything?
Time to bring in DohH!!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I have added "CYCLE" to the tank(s).

Also my dads tank is cycling. its a week ahead of me, and his PH is 6.0 also.

After I just checked his, i tested the tap water i use from the sink, and that ph is 7.0

My dads ammonia is getting lower. 
and His nitrites are skyhigh, his nitrate is 5.0

mean while my ammo is still high, and nitrites are getting higher/spiking.
thing is now i see Nitraes at 10.0


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> fluidnyc said:
> 
> 
> > *Results*
> ...


 Maybe the cycle is right in the middle of the ammonia and nitrIte spike - once ammonia reaches its peak, it gradually decreases in amount towards zero, while nitrItes increase towards its final peak: eventually, both levels will be about the same level, after which nitrIte will continue to rise, and ammonia will drop further...
Besides that, "skyhigh" doesn't mean very much (could be anything): could you be a bit more specific?

The only thing that's a bit odd is that nitrAtes are already present, although at low levels: 5.0 to 10.0 isn't very much, even well within acceptable limits (if I have my units right): maybe it's the result of the first colonies of nitrIte-converting bacteria at work?

I don't think you should do anything at this stage - your cycle is about half-way: I'd just let it continue, and see what happens with your pH once the process is completed.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

My dads ammonia is getting lower.. (good sign)
thought his nitrites is still high...
his nitrate is 5.0 and his ph is 6.0

somethings working heh...i think he is getting to the end of his cycle, but what concerns me is the LOW ph @ 6.0

Both our tanks ph were @ 7.0 before the cycle started.

Im hoping in the next few days, that my AMMO will start going down, then my nitrites will start going down, and that the nitrates will get alittle higher. There between 5.0 and 10.0 now


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Time to bring in DohH!!!


 Ohhh... So, I'm Homer Simpson now, eh?
















The readings are strange. The drop in pH from 7.0 to 6.0 (that's a ten-fold drop!) could be the cause. Have you tried to measure the carbonate hardness (KH) of your tap water and tank? It _might_ be the cause for the stumble in your cycle. Carbonates are used up to counter the acid by-products of nitrification and keep pH stable. Biological filtration starts to suffer when KH values go below 60 ppm. If needed, you will need to buffer your water if it is naturally low in KH (add a bag of crushed coral to your filter).

P.S. Stop using Cycle.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks Don, and the rest of you for the Help!









I will stop using cycle. I have none left anyways.

I will run and grab a KH testkit, maybe tonight or tommorow.

I was gonna say maybe my ph is low from the Black Water Extract in my tank,
but dad doesnt have black water in his tank only i do. So its not that.

In my ph kit, it comes with ph UP and ph DOWN, i was thinking of added some drops of the pH UP.

Whatcha think...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do not add it to your tank! These products are usually acids or bases (depending on which way you want to move your pH) that will cause your pH to fluctuate. If your KH is low, it can ultimately lead to a pH crash. If you want to adjust your pH, the best way to do it is through buffers.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DonH said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Time to bring in DohH!!!
> ...


 We didnt tell ya?

The staff took a vote and Homer J Simpson it is!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

OK just bought a GH & KH testkit.

My LUCK, there is *NO COLOR CHART DAMMIT*!!

They must of left it out, it wasnt in the damm box.

How many drops should i do *1* ?

I wanna test this tonight..









Lady @ the store also threw me some crushed coral and a filter bag.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hardness kits usually work by adding drops of solution to the test sample until the water turns color (titration). Every drop is equivalent to 1 degree of hardness (dKH if you are measuring KH). Multiply each degree by 17.9 and you get ppm or mg/l of carbonate hardness.

And Jeff...


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yes im reading now, says do it till its bright yellow, so far i added 3 drops..testing now-

whats the usual amount of drops added..?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You don't want it any lower than 80 ppm. So about 5 drops...


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

i have added 5 drops.

It started turning yellow at 4 drops. 
Got darker yellow at 5/6 drops.

im gonna retest when its tommorow when its light out.
bad lighting in here.

right now ive added 7 drops, and its perfectly a dark yellow.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Are you sure the directions tell you to add drops until the sample turns dark yellow? If I remember my chemistry lab class correctly, with the titration method, readings are taken at the moment it starts to change colors. "Darkness" is all relative to what you or I perceive to be dark and adding 8 drops or 5 drops would have yielded the same color. Right?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Yes.

The test is completed when the water in the test tube turns from blue to bright yellow. (in there directions)

doing re-test now.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I start to see the water tinge change at 3 to 4 drops.

But gets the really true yellow at 6 to 7 drops
-
I will just re-test everything tommorow.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Final results of water test.*

Ammo = 8.0
Nitrite = 2.0 to 5.0
ph = 6.0
Nitrate = 5.0

kh = 89.5 to 107.4 (bout 5 to 6 drops)
-
-
Just added crushed coral in nylon bag to my filter.
And changed my carbon bag.
-
-


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Very cool, crushed coral worked.

ph is back to 7.0
Nitrate = 10
nitrite = 2.0
ammo = 8.0

damm ammo-


----------

